# Mount Pleasant Chapel - New Mills Derbyshire- June 2011 Image heavy



## PaulPowers (Jul 1, 2011)

Http://www.stevelewis.me.uk/attachments/Image/united_methodist_church.jpg​Founded in 1838 


> A newspaper report records details of the ceremony surrounding the laying of the foundation stones. Following a parade of bands and Sunday school pupils around New Mills and Newtown a large crowd assembled to witness the ceremonial laying of the stones.
> Mr J. Buckley, presented to Mr. J. F. Cheetham a silver trowel with which to lay the first stone. A bottle was placed in a cavity beneath the stone containing that days Manchester Courier, Manchester Guardian, North Cheshire Herald and the Independent. Mr Cheetham having duly laid the stone and delivered a speech.
> Mr. John Beard presented to Councillor Joseph Arnfield with a trowel to lay the next stone adding that he hoped he would esteem it as a reminder of that day. Mr. Arnfield replied that he should always look upon that trowel with the deepest interest, and no doubt it would be treasured by his family. Beneath the stone laid by Mr. Arnfield, a bottle was placed containing the Reporter, Advertiser, Methodist Recorder, and Methodist Times.
> Mr. Joseph Hyde, in presenting Mr. Jas. Wharmby, of Market street with a trowel, said Mr Wharmby had long been connected with the Sunday School, and his father and grandfather, old John Beard, were connected with the old place. Mr. Rendell, said that the bottle to be placed beneath that stone was the most interesting of all. When the old building was pulled down, he and Mr. Stafford found the bottle placed under a stone. The documents were damp and so rather than tear them they broke the bottle, and placed the fragments inside another bottle, as they saw. The old documents showed that the foundation stone they had lain under was laid on the 4th June 1838, by Mr. Thomas Waller, of Mellor. The old coins found in the bottle had been replaced, also a notice announcing the closing service of the old chapel, a circuit plan, a notice saying the School Board had granted the use of their premises for services during the rebuilding, the Primitive Methodist newspaper, a missionary report and a circular announcing the last anniversary.
> ...















































































I'll be sending the box around for collections now 










Under where the pulpit would be





I didn't go any further under as it looked unstable




















The only room left resembling a room















The rear entrance





Last one out turns the lights off 






I'm not a religious man and I don't believe in spooks or spirits but I must admit when I heard church bells going off inside here I almost crapped myself, Turns out the bells are from the town hall next door and go off every hour on the hour :crazy


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 1, 2011)

Update on the skull I found yesterday at this site
Went back with the fuzz this morning and someone had been in overnight and took it :O
Police have examined the pics and are doing a full investigation into why body parts are showing up


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 1, 2011)

Where was the skull? An amazing place.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 1, 2011)

it was in a box near where I exited

Not so worried about finding an old skull as I am about it going missing


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 1, 2011)

great report loved it thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 2, 2011)

Gorgeous find and fab pics, Paul. Beautifully overgrown. Cheers.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jul 2, 2011)

Fantastic photos.


----------



## MissNikon (Oct 2, 2011)

*fabulous shots*

Thanks for posting these!! i didnt even know this place existed!! will definitely be paying a visit here! 
how long ago were these taken??


----------



## MissNikon (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry ignore the queestion, I just noticed the "June 2011" haha


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 2, 2011)

it's still there next to the town hall in new mills, well worth a trip


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 3, 2011)

My dad was a builder and he used to do work on a church. One day he was called to temporarily secure a tomb that had been broken open and he said who ever had done it had taken a skull... there's some wierd people about for sure.


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 3, 2011)

interesting mate, its amazing what survives at times.


----------

